# atiTool reverting back to default



## Lateralus (Feb 2, 2005)

atitool keeps reverting back to its default settings Im sertin I installed the soft mod but it still won't stay over clocked after starting up counter-strike. How do i check to see if I have the soft mod installed and any other help would be great. Thanks


----------



## zealot`grr (Feb 2, 2005)

which card are you using? did you set overclocked values for gpu/vram?


----------



## Lateralus (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm useing a Sapphire Radeon 9200 Atlantis 256mg. Its defaults are Core:249 Memory:189 I'm trying to overclock it to 290 and 210 but every time I start up any game it reverts back to 249 and 189 any ideas?


----------



## mr.brikau (Feb 3, 2005)

try to remove the overclock lock in the atitool menu


----------



## Lateralus (Feb 3, 2005)

I tryed that and it did nothing


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2005)

which catalyst version are you using?


----------



## Lateralus (Feb 3, 2005)

5.1 v6


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2005)

can you try if something like 4.10 makes a diference?


----------



## Lateralus (Feb 3, 2005)

I can try that but I just uninstalled ATITool and installed Omega Drivers can I have atitool and Omega both installed?


----------



## zealot`grr (Feb 7, 2005)

I'd uninstall the omegas and use the catalysts w1zzard suggested & atitool


----------

